# A great song... check it out.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Easily one of my favorite songs this year. From a great artist too.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was one great song, great video to go along with it. NOW that truck looks sweet, definitely tougher looking then yours!! HA!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One song on ytube is a real grabber is Angle Flight.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I like those trucks also...but just try parking one at the Piggly wiggly


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

great song


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I gotta like that one too !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome song and video Chris, thanks for sharing


----------

